# Are the wattage wars really worth it all?



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Hey all,

So i was thinking how that when i started vaping, 20 watts was the highest watt mod that was available and that in over 3 months they now at 100 watts!

Im still trying to wrap my head around the need or purpose of such power ?

I was curious to know if there are people on here who vape over 50 watts all day? or is it a nice to have feature? I currently use my Cana at 17 watts and its great!

It reminds me of the pc market in the old days when i had a 486 intel computer with a sound blaster and every month they would release new stuff like the Pentium 1 with a 16 bit scard lol i was always upgrading and thought that the vv/vw industry is going the same way .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

On a mech with a fresh battery 50W is around 0.35 ohms. At 0.2 ohms you strike 88W (21A) and 0.1 ohms gives you a whopping 176W, requiring 42A.

Imo the next developments will be smaller regulated mods (like the iStick) and better battery technology. Think 100W+ mods will be the exception rather than the rule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/9/14)

Well I do not yet own a high watt mod but I will throw my 2 cents in anyway. I started on a twisp and needed more power. I now own an SVD and a VTR which both go up till 15 watts and I own a mech. Both my 15 watt devices run fine but after using a friends IPV V2 which runs at 50w I can tell you the difference is insane. I can vape my orchid with the 26g at 0.8 at 40w all day perfectly with no issues. I am currently using 28g kanthal in my orchid and it works on 15w but its not enough. I dont think I personally would need a 150-200w mod but maybe in a few months I would look into 100w. But for now I am saving for a 50w mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Andre said:


> On a mech with a fresh battery 50W is around 0.35 ohms. At 0.2 ohms you strike 88W (21A) and 0.1 ohms gives you a whopping 176W, requiring 42A.
> 
> Imo the next developments will be smaller regulated mods (like the iStick) and better battery technology. Think 100W+ mods will be the exception rather than the rule.


 

Yeah thats very true! I would like to see some more innovation to improving the vaping experience rather than power i guess! I do get that there are lots of people who love hot vapes i suppose also. One thing im surprised at is that we are not seeing any battery tech yet where higher voltages/ longer lasting vaping for us non regulated folks lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/9/14)

The reason I like a regualted mod over a mech is simple. I find with my SVD or VTR that I get a consistant vape from charged to flat. Look there is a slight drop in power but not much, but with my mech as soon as my battery reaches 3.8 volts the power is just gone no clouds nothing


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

6ghost9 said:


> The reason I like a regualted mod over a mech is simple. I find with my SVD or VTR that I get a consistant vape from charged to flat. Look there is a slight drop in power but not much, but with my mech as soon as my battery reaches 3.8 volts the power is just gone no clouds nothing


 

I get the constant vape thing just not 100 watts all day lol


----------



## 6ghost9 (29/9/14)

O hell no. Lol maybe soon we will get there. I mean when this started it was a basic cig-a-like that some people used all day. Then the basics like twisps and evod kits came out and we loved them. Now however with things like Hana's and Ipv's and Reos people are happy. Maybe some people wont be happy till they have a dripper hooked up to the mains in their house which in one puff could take a town to overcast completely screwing with the weather mans forcast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

IMO we've crossed a new milestone with 50W> regulated devices. Specifically those housing two 18650's.
I like to hit the higher wattage mark, but that's because I now really enjoy thick wires with many wraps. I never use to do quads simply because it took way too long for the coils to heat up, but now that I can get them glowing rapidly I have that option as a viable means to vape. Nice and thick ID also allows for way more wick to be pulled through.

Another thing that these high powered devices are allowing for is a drastic drop in nic strength. While the amount of nic that I'm getting into my system probably remains at the same ratio, the content in the bottles sold are a lot less and this is a win for us as in industry, because now we can sport that too as these things become less and less harmful.

I can never vape a mech again. I can never vape below 40W again... and I can now stay at my sweet spot, regulated for almost two days without constantly having to stick in a full battery. Not so much because of the nic or the hit, but because of the warmth and saturated vapor that I get from how I like to set things up. Last month for me was a revelation in the vape game and I'm so happy the commercial China came to the table on these regulated devices. I've been waiting on this for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> IMO we've crossed a new milestone with 50W> regulated devices. Specifically those housing two 18650's.
> I like to hit the higher wattage mark, but that's because I now really enjoy thick wires with many wraps. I never use to do quads simply because it took way too long for the coils to heat up, but now that I can get them glowing rapidly I have that option as a viable means to vape. Nice and think ID also allows for way more wick to be pulled through.
> 
> Another thing that these high powered devices are allowing for is a drastic drop in nic strength. While the amount of nic that I'm getting into my system probably remains at the same ratio, the content in the bottles sold are a lot less and this is a win for us as in industry, because now we can sport that too as these things become less and less harmful.
> ...


 

Thanks for the info @RevnLucky7 as always you have some very good points! I guess it has to do with the warmth of the vape as i dont like mine hot at all. I do however agree 100% on the dropping of the nic level!

can you share maby your build and device you are using so we can see? it would be nice to see all the +40 watters builds and devices so that maby i can understand this better?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks for the info @RevnLucky7 as always you have some very good points! I guess it has to do with the warmth of the vape as i dont like mine hot at all. I do however agree 100% on the dropping of the nic level!
> 
> can you share maby your build and device you are using so we can see? it would be nice to see all the +40 watters builds and devices so that maby i can understand this better?


 
Sure thing...
I have to do a new build soon and will stick up some pics as I go along.
Yeah the warmth is personal preference. It's also very dependent on what juice your using. Some flavors just can't hold up under hit. Some tend to get better with every Watt. This is trail and error and I like to go through these trails. This brings up another feature of regulated devices. The ability to jump between power settings to find your flavor profiles sweet spot.

I don't like fruity stuff because I seldom find a good one that holds well under extreme setups. Deserts on the other hand and especially NET's do really well when the vape is nice and hot. So it's all about preference I guess, but a few months ago I did not have these options and therefore kind of felt like a droopy vaper. I knew it was coming... I knew it's what I needed... and now I do. Happy days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

Which mod you got? @rev


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

i was about to pull the trigger on the ipv v3 150w mod. changed mz mind whem i saw the video from a german youtuber. he tested it properly and it was a let down. it drops so badly on higher settings. at 150w it is actually only 70w...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (29/9/14)

Tom said:


> i was about to pull the trigger on the ipv v3 150w mod. changed mz mind whem i saw the video from a german youtuber. he tested it properly and it was a let down. it drops so badly on higher settings. at 150w it is actually only 70w...


Wow, that sucks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/9/14)

I do wonder about this all the time.

I still only vape happily at no more than 4,3 volts. I might be a light weight, but I vape like I used to smoke - mouth to lung.
I like a little cloud, but it doesnt need to be a cumulonimbus_. _I need that throat hit, and I like flavour, but in all hosestly, I dont want to taste it like as much as I do food, if that makes sense.

I think it depends on how you vape, your needs.

What do I want in future - a MVP 3. More horsepower without being extreme, even more clever, more convenient and comfi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

the osziloskop measurements start at 19:00 min:

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=yea11APMn5E

that should be interesting for @johan at least

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soofee (29/9/14)

@Tom so what your trying to say is that the trigger should rather be pulled on the sigelei 100w device....because im stuck between the two and dont know what to get..


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

soofee said:


> @Tom so what your trying to say is that the trigger should rather be pulled on the sigelei 100w device....because im stuck between the two and dont know what to get..


the reviewer is highlz disappointed about the device, and he reviewed the ipv2 50w before which he thoroughly enjoyed. that just adds to the disappointment.
my 2 cents...if u wanna go bigger then 50w it probably will be best to wait. there is also a cloupor with 150w coming out soon, the T8 i think.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

Tom said:


> the reviewer is highlz disappointed about the device, and he reviewed the ipv2 50w before which he thoroughly enjoyed. that just adds to the disappointment.
> my 2 cents...if u wanna go bigger then 50w it probably will be best to wait. there is also a cloupor with 150w coming out soon, the T8 i think.


 
Sounds to me like an inexperienced user.

Remember some of these mods only push out a maximum of 7 volts.
I didn't watch the review so I have no idea what resistance coil he has on there.
Same with the Sigelei...

If you want to hit this kind of power you're coil resistance should probably stay around as low as the mod can read.
Once the mod pushes it's maximum voltage for the given resistance it's going to cap at whatever that wattage is, which sounds to me like the case here.

The IPV3 looks solid from what I've seen, but it will cost substantially more than the Segelei. Expect it to retail in SA around the 2K mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Sure thing...
> I have to do a new build soon and will stick up some pics as I go along.
> Yeah the warmth is personal preference. It's also very dependent on what juice your using. Some flavors just can't hold up under hit. Some tend to get better with every Watt. This is trail and error and I like to go through these trails. This brings up another feature of regulated devices. The ability to jump between power settings to find your flavor profiles sweet spot.
> 
> I don't like fruity stuff because I seldom find a good one that holds well under extreme setups. Deserts on the other hand and especially NET's do really well when the vape is nice and hot. So it's all about preference I guess, but a few months ago I did not have these options and therefore kind of felt like a droopy vaper. I knew it was coming... I knew it's what I needed... and now I do. Happy days.


 

I agree that its juice dependent but for me its between cold/warm not a hot vape which i get over 30 watts usually


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> I agree that its juice dependent but for me its between cold/warm not a hot vape which i get over 30 watts usually


 
We're close to each other.
I currently have a dual 26G build in here.... about 6 wraps each reading 0.3 - 40/45W is a happy place for me, the ID is just a bit small and I would like to use more wick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/9/14)

I have the Sigelei 100W and I love it! Not using 100W, but nice to know the wattage is there if I need it.


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> We're close to each other.
> I currently have a dual 26G build in here.... about 6 wraps each reading 0.3 - 40/45W is a happy place for me, the ID is just a bit small and I would like to use more wick.


Very similar to my 27G duals at 0.45 ohms in the Cyclops pushing 40W (1.5mm ID). Only on a simple Reo. But enjoying Tark's Troy in there mind you. Not hot at all for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Andre said:


> Very similar to my 27G duals at 0.45 ohms in the Cyclops pushing 40W (1.5mm ID). Only on a simple Reo. But enjoying Tark's Troy in there mind you. Not hot at all for me.


 

On the Reo 40watts is not hot i agree but on my VV/VW it gets very hot for me


----------



## TylerD (29/9/14)

Why would one go down to 0.3 if you have 100 watt to push the coil with? Just a question?
I guess it's only for battery life?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Why would one go down to 0.3 if you have 100 watt to push the coil with? Just a question?
> I guess it's only for battery life?


 
Since the max voltage output is only 7V, you'll achieve 98W MAX on a 0.5ohm coil.

So lets say you have a 0.7 ohm coil... and you set the mod to 100W - it might read 100W, but you're only truly putting out 70W of power.
So to hit the 100W mark safely you'll need to build around a 0.4ohm coil or your reading will not be true.

The nice thing about the IPV3 is that it can step down. I'm not sure the Sigelei achieves this.
Step down being sort of what I just explained in reverse, if that makes sense.

So on the IPV3, that guy needed at least a 0.3ohm build to achieve 150W assuming it's max voltage output is 7V

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Since the max voltage output is only 7V, you'll achieve 98W MAX on a 0.5ohm coil.
> 
> So lets say you have a 0.7 ohm coil... and you set the mod to 100W - it might read 100W, but you're only truly putting out 70W of power.
> So to hit the 100W mark safely you'll need to build around a 0.4ohm coil or your reading will not be true.
> ...


Okidoki, I understand a bit better now. Thanks!


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Since the max voltage output is only 7V, you'll achieve 98W MAX on a 0.5ohm coil.
> 
> So lets say you have a 0.7 ohm coil... and you set the mod to 100W - it might read 100W, but you're only truly putting out 70W of power.
> So to hit the 100W mark safely you'll need to build around a 0.4ohm coil or your reading will not be true.
> ...


Ah, so the minimum (for step down) and maximum output voltages on regulated mods are important to know. Presume thicker wire also helps to prevent a burning taste?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, so the minimum (for step down) and maximum output voltages on regulated mods are important to know. Presume thicker wire also helps to prevent a burning taste?


 
Well, important, yes... maybe....
I think once you start heading this route these things are important, because you'll be limiting yourself within the parameters of what you can and can't do. Some guy skipping all of this might build a 2.0ohm single coil, stick it on his mod, set the screen to 100W and for the rest of his life live happily thinking it's what's he's doing, but truth be told he's really only at 24W, which was also what he was getting with his Cana that he just sold to buy the new mod.

I'm not sure about the burning taste, but it does allow for bigger ID while still achieving low resistances, which in turn allows for more wick that doesn't dry up so fast causing it to singe.

EDIT: Another thing worth taking note of is amp limits.

Take the older Provari for instance.... it can push up to 6V.... but has a cutoff at something like 2.5 amps.
So while this okay for higher resistance coils to achieve a pretty low power output you're really not going to do much with it if you're dripping and chasing as that screen will constantly read ERROR.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yash (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Sure thing...
> I have to do a new build soon and will stick up some pics as I go along.
> Yeah the warmth is personal preference. It's also very dependent on what juice your using. Some flavors just can't hold up under hit. Some tend to get better with every Watt. This is trail and error and I like to go through these trails. This brings up another feature of regulated devices. The ability to jump between power settings to find your flavor profiles sweet spot.
> 
> I don't like fruity stuff because I seldom find a good one that holds well under extreme setups. Deserts on the other hand and especially NET's do really well when the vape is nice and hot. So it's all about preference I guess, but a few months ago I did not have these options and therefore kind of felt like a droopy vaper. I knew it was coming... I knew it's what I needed... and now I do. Happy days.


 
What juices are you vaping at 40w @RevnLucky7?

I built a 28g, 0.7ohm parallel coil in my Magma, after I saw @peterokzn build one, and it's wicked with Rayon Cellucotton.

Hitting it at 30w on the Evic Supreme with Pwned, Level 1 Elixir and the Vape Craving Ecstacy and the throat hit is way too intense!

I end up coughing up my lungs and lose quite a bit of the flavour as well.

There's no way I can vape at 30w, have to dial it down to 22 or less.


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Sounds to me like an inexperienced user.
> 
> Remember some of these mods only push out a maximum of 7 volts.
> I didn't watch the review so I have no idea what resistance coil he has on there.
> ...



nope, he seems to know what he is doing, not the after school type reviewer. and he put the coil resistance into the equasion. that is where the wattage drifts away, up to 25w its still acceptable, but with a subohm coil and the full wattage the mod does not get up to the promised 150W. well, that test was done with an oscilloscope....i would say that this kind of setup produces more then fairytales.

anyway....this has driven me away from that particular mod, but everyone has to decide on their own. my decision is not based on my own experience (i dont have that kind of testing gear, or even the time to perform testing like that)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

I like this thread. Well started @paulph201 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

Yash said:


> What juices are you vaping at 40w @RevnLucky7?
> 
> I built a 28g, 0.7ohm parallel coil in my Magma, after I saw @peterokzn build one, and it's wicked with Rayon Cellucotton.
> 
> ...


 

I have a decent rotation of 6MG juices that I stock. I recently dropped from 12MG which was what I was doing in tank setups before I knew that these high powered devices we're coming and switched over to dripping again. Always been a dripper, just couldn't quite get what I want and when I did, the battery would need changing soon after.

I can't really comment on your setup as things like airflow and what not might play a role.

If I remember correctly you vape 6MG right?
If this is the same Yashen that I'm thinking of. The rise from 22 to 30W should not have such a dramatic effect.
My mate also vapes 6MG on Ekowool and he thinks my setup is also way too intense for him. The heat on the throat is not his cup of tea as to where I can not go without it.

So to answer the question this thread poses... what do you want to achieve? Why do you want a 100W mod?
It should not be about bragging rights. @Silver might vape 18MG at 15W for all I know and that to me will give the hair on my chest even more hair. I like 6MG at around 50 Watts....

The hit is probably the same thing, only we're achieving it in a manner that we prefer more. One being cooler than the other.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

Tom said:


> nope, he seems to know what he is doing, not the after school type reviewer. and he put the coil resistance into the equasion. that is where the wattage drifts away, up to 25w its still acceptable, but with a subohm coil and the full wattage the mod does not get up to the promised 150W. well, that test was done with an oscilloscope....i would say that this kind of setup produces more then fairytales.
> 
> anyway....this has driven me away from that particular mod, but everyone has to decide on their own. my decision is not based on my own experience (i dont have that kind of testing gear, or even the time to perform testing like that)


 
Thanks for the heads up. Would be nice to see this kind of test done on all the products out of China.
It's easy to punch the numbers and except that it's a true read out, when it might be so far from it. I'll be sure to keep eyes on this.
Anyway... when you kind of know what a certain wattage should "feel" or "perform" like you're happy when you're happy.

This is a great thread and I think many will learn something new from it.

@Tom - link to review please?


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

check the clip at 25.20min. he uses a 0.3 ohm coil there. the mod is set to 150w and should push 6.9V for it, but it drops down to 4.6V....and that is just 70W!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yash (29/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have a decent rotation of 6MG juices that I stock. I recently dropped from 12MG which was what I was doing in tank setups before I knew that these high powered devices we're coming and switched over to dripping again. Always been a dripper, just couldn't quite get what I want and when I did, the battery would need changing soon after.
> 
> I can't really comment on your setup as things like airflow and what not might play a role.
> 
> ...


 
Yes it is me! I do vape at 6MG  Spot on there.

I'm just after vaping nirvana, same as everyone else. I always read and hear people talking about how much better certain juice gets as you start increasing the power.

If I have to do 50watts or more to get it, I will try! Right now I'm failing at 30w 

Could probably be my setup, will have to build more coils and try different wicking setups and see how it goes.


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

he did the same testing on all the mods before, chinese or not, and also on the ipv2. he rated that one as a fantastic mod, and is quite surprised that the ipv3 underperforms....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (29/9/14)

revn....link is a few posts up. would relink, but struggling with this crappy tablet


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

Super thread fellow greek @paulph201 !

My second device was a 134 mini, it was limited to 12W. I remember on a few occasions i cranked it up to 12W and coughed like crazy  lol

I for one really enjoy the power drop on a mech. When i like a less intense vape in the mornings so i make sure that my battery rotations occur around 10ish everyday, that way, the first few hours of the morning, I have a less intense vape. After the switch its balls to the walls

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/9/14)

May be worth noting that, 100w on quad coils are actually 25w per coil.

For example running quad coils at 1 ohm each gives 0.25 ohm and 15 watt per coil at the 60w setting on a regulated mod. This is a much more 'manageable' experience than 60w on a single coil...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (30/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> May be worth noting that, 100w on quad coils are actually 25w per coil.
> 
> For example running quad coils at 1 ohm each gives 0.25 ohm and 15 watt per coil at the 60w setting on a regulated mod. This is a much more 'manageable' experience than 60w on a single coil...


Ah, I learn something new every day. So you are saying on my 0.45 duals I am actually vaporizing at 19.5W (fresh battery) effectively, whilst on my 0.45 single coil the effective wattage is double that? Or, put another way, that 0.45 duals are as effective as a 0.9 ohms single? If so, no wonder we have been telling everyone that you need to go much lower in resistance on duals compared to a single coil for a good vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/9/14)

I'm also a bit surprised to hear about that IPV3 under performing. Both the IPV and Sigelei utilise the SX330 chips from Yihiecigar and they are the only manufacturers authorised to do so currently, although I suspect Cloupor also gets chips from them. I say this because Cloupor was a so called "dry herb" atomiser manufacturer a mere 6 months ago (before the DNA30 clone wars) and I rather doubt they suddenly invented all that tech by themselves.

The IPV 150W is software upgradable and what the guy is seeing on his 'scope may just be a software glitch.

BTW, it looks like the SX330 v3 100W chip run the batteries in series as far as I can tell from looking at the input voltages listed here


----------



## Zuzu88 (3/10/14)

One thing is for sure.... Once u go DNA or sx chip route... U just don't enjoy mechs there after... The advantage of increasing from a daily Vape earthen to a dripper cloud blowing wattage along with superb battery life is just the next best thing since sliced bread... Once I used my cana and t5 I just can't enjoy mechs...imo

Reactions: Like 3


----------

